# Canyon Bikes issue



## medavidcook (17 Mar 2014)

Hey 

I am looking at getting this bike






an issue i have is i would like to have a test ride. only issue Canyon bikes are not sold in store and the outlets dont stock this bike,

What should I do, take the hit and hope its perfect or give it a wide berth.

The link to the bike is: https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3182


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

Canyon are a German internet only retailer as far as I know.
However, they do make exceedingly good bikes. Well made and highly regarded.
Their road racing bikes are used by teams in the pro-peleton.


----------



## medavidcook (17 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Canyon are a German internet only retailer as far as I know.
> However, they do make exceedingly good bikes. Well made and highly regarded.
> Their road racing bikes are used by teams in the pro-peleton.



Yeh i know that and they also have a cyclocross team aswell. I am just thinking do i risk it, if something is wrong can i return it etc.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Yeh i know that and they also have a cyclocross team aswell. I am just thinking do i risk it, if something is wrong can i return it etc.




I would certainly think so.
What does the Canyon website say about returns?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2014)

Thousands of satisfied Canyon customers are prepared to take the risk. (Me included though I bought mine pre-loved). You do get a 30 day right of return for an unused bike if you order the wrong size or take against that particular model.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

Just checked the site - They have a 30 day return policy.


----------



## medavidcook (17 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just checked the site - They have a 30 day return policy.


 Excellent thanks couldnt find anything.


GrumpyGregry said:


> Thousands of satisfied Canyon customers are prepared to take the risk. (Me included though I bought mine pre-loved). You do get a 30 day right of return for an unused bike if you order the wrong size or take against that particular model.



Awesome, i might jump on the wagon and get a canyon, then i can start mtb again.

Thanks for the advice and help guys.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2014)

https://www.canyon.com/_en/shop/information/warranty.html


----------



## medavidcook (17 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> https://www.canyon.com/_en/shop/information/warranty.html



Excellent, thanks for that


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2014)

Rose is a similar company - German internet retailer of highish end bikes.

I rather like their returns policy, which I believe is enshrined in German law.

It says you can examine the goods 'as you would in a shop' before deciding whether to return or not.

Seems fair to me, you can check the bike for size and that everything works.

My Rose ebike arrived correctly assembled and has been faultless.


----------



## Jody (17 Mar 2014)

Really like that bike. Looks like a classy bit of kit for the money.


----------



## medavidcook (17 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> Really like that bike. Looks like a classy bit of kit for the money.



Thanks it looks amazing,

one thing i am still thinking about is clip less or not


----------



## Jody (17 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> one thing i am still thinking about is clip less or not



I tend to ride with them most. I have flats but it depends what were doing.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Mar 2014)

If you choose to return the bike who trumps up the cost of shipping back to Germany and the insurance during shipping. The site is not clear on this.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> If you choose to return the bike who trumps up the cost of shipping back to Germany and the insurance during shipping. The site is not clear on this.




I contacted them about this part, you pay the cost back to them and put bike in the box, if you get a refund they refund bike cost and the box but not the return posting, if they send you another bike, you dont pay for the cost of the new bike postage.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> I contacted them about this part, you pay the cost back to them and put bike in the box, if you get a refund they refund bike cost and the box but not the return posting, if they send you another bike, you dont pay for the cost of the new bike postage.



Seems reasonable.

If Canyon are anything like Rose, and I think they are, you are only concern need be if the bike is the wrong size.

I expect the bike itself will be spot on.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems reasonable.
> 
> If Canyon are anything like Rose, and I think they are, you are only concern need be if the bike is the wrong size.
> 
> I expect the bike itself will be spot on.




Yeh my thought would soley be size, as according to there website I would need a small/medium but for other brands i am a large. dont get me wrong i know all brands are different, just didnt expect it to be a big difference.


----------



## gaz (18 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Yeh my thought would soley be size, as according to there website I would need a small/medium but for other brands i am a large. dont get me wrong i know all brands are different, just didnt expect it to be a big difference.


The same happened to me. I went for the slightly bigger one but needed to fit a smaller stem.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> The same happened to me. I went for the slightly bigger one but needed to fit a smaller stem.



Yeh that was my worry, but think i will order the medium as thats what there saying and try it, i dont mind sending it back if i need to.


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Mar 2014)

That's one part of online shopping I don't really get. You can't test or try on the goods whatever they are, but you have to pay postage if it is wrong. But you have no choice in the way you buy it.
It seems to me that the supplier should be liable for all costs until you're completely happy considering you have to effectively buy blind.
Maybe it's just me....


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Mar 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> My Rose ebike arrived correctly assembled and has been faultless.




+1


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> That's one part of online shopping I don't really get. You can't test or try on the goods whatever they are, but you have to pay postage if it is wrong. But you have no choice in the way you buy it.
> It seems to me that the supplier should be liable for all costs until you're completely happy considering you have to effectively buy blind.
> Maybe it's just me....




i do agree with what your saying.


----------



## Jody (18 Mar 2014)

Does it specifically need to be that bike? There are some great deals still on 2013 models with almost identical spec. At least you can try them out in the shop and not worry about warranty/returns

Not trying to put you off as I really like the looks of your chosen steed.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> Does it specifically need to be that bike? There are some great deals still on 2013 models with almost identical spec. At least you can try them out in the shop and not worry about warranty/returns
> 
> Not trying to put you off as I really like the looks of your chosen steed.



I will consider others if i can get sort of the same spec for the same price.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> That's one part of online shopping I don't really get. You can't test or try on the goods whatever they are, but you have to pay postage if it is wrong. But you have no choice in the way you buy it.
> It seems to me that the supplier should be liable for all costs until you're completely happy considering you have to effectively buy blind.
> Maybe it's just me....


 Canyon have an online size calculator which takes into account height, inseam, trunk length, reach and shoulder width. Its going to be pretty close, and MTB design means that you can adjust fit with stem height, bar rise, stem length and so on. Sizing isn't as critical on a MTB in any case, and many riders tend to fall I to the trap of thinking a MTB has yo be as big as their road frame. Far better to go a size smaller and run a bit of seatpost than ago too large and end up with a five bar gate and no standover.

If Canyon and others ran free returns they'd end up payong twice for every finnicky pillock who can't make their minds up. If you want bespoke fitting, go to a MTB specific bike shop and pay the premium.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Canyon have an online size calculator which takes into account height, inseam, trunk length, reach and shoulder width. Its going to be pretty close, and MTB design means that you can adjust fit with stem height, bar rise, stem length and so on. Sizing isn't as critical on a MTB in any case, and many riders tend to fall I to the trap of thinking a MTB has yo be as big as their road frame. Far better to go a size smaller and run a bit of seatpost than ago too large and end up with a five bar gate and no standover.
> 
> If Canyon and others ran free returns they'd end up payong twice for every finnicky pillock who can't make their minds up. If you want bespoke fitting, go to a MTB specific bike shop and pay the premium.



Nicely put @Cubist, i think i am just going to order the size they recommend as research would have been done by them.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2014)

I can't add a lot to the wise words from @Cubist, other than to say my 17" Rose is bordering on being too big despite me taking a 19" in other makes.

Perhaps both Rose and Canyon do 'come up big' for their stated size.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

I was looking at a Rose bike a while back and looking at their sizing and geometry thinking they do come up big.


----------



## Jody (18 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> I will consider others if i can get sort of the same spec for the same price.



http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/fuel-ex7-2013-mountain-bike-ec042090

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/rumblefish-elite-2013-mountain-bike-ec042137

Only had chance for a quick look. I have not been following the market much in my time off so Cubist may be your best bet to compare specs but the EX7 is similar spec other than the rear mech is SLX instead of XT. Its an 18" frame


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Canyon have an online size calculator which takes into account height, inseam, trunk length, reach and shoulder width. Its going to be pretty close, and MTB design means that you can adjust fit with stem height, bar rise, stem length and so on. Sizing isn't as critical on a MTB in any case, and many riders tend to fall I to the trap of thinking a MTB has yo be as big as their road frame. Far better to go a size smaller and run a bit of seatpost than ago too large and end up with a five bar gate and no standover.
> 
> If Canyon and others ran free returns they'd end up payong twice for every finnicky pillock who can't make their minds up. If you want bespoke fitting, go to a MTB specific bike shop and pay the premium.


This should be a sticky.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> That's one part of online shopping I don't really get. You can't test or try on the goods whatever they are, but you have to pay postage if it is wrong. But you have no choice in the way you buy it.
> It seems to me that the supplier should be liable for all costs until you're completely happy considering you have to effectively buy blind.
> Maybe it's just me....


Those pesky German consumers. So well informed. So good at making informed decisions.


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Mar 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Those pesky German consumers. So well informed. So good at making informed decisions.


I wasn't saying that Canyon have poor customer service. I was generalising.


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Canyon have an online size calculator which takes into account height, inseam, trunk length, reach and shoulder width. Its going to be pretty close, and MTB design means that you can adjust fit with stem height, bar rise, stem length and so on. Sizing isn't as critical on a MTB in any case, and many riders tend to fall I to the trap of thinking a MTB has yo be as big as their road frame. Far better to go a size smaller and run a bit of seatpost than ago too large and end up with a five bar gate and no standover.
> 
> If Canyon and others ran free returns they'd end up payong twice for every finnicky pillock who can't make their minds up. If you want bespoke fitting, go to a MTB specific bike shop and pay the premium.


I was generalising about online shopping. But I don't think it's unreasonable for the supplier to cover costs for something that you have to buy without seeing or trying.
Everyone is slightly different size wise, and you're right, there are some really fussy people.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Mar 2014)

I guarantee that if they offered 'free' carriage and or 'free' returns that you would end up paying for it anyway through increased prices. Given the value for money offered by Rose and Canyon (I would have had to pay £100s more for an equivalent spec from a UK supplier) I was willing to accept their returns charges if necessary. Do lots of research. Search the forums and reviews, ask them lots of questions before you order. Rose have a UK rep who is very helpful, and I expect Canyon do to.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> I was generalising about online shopping. But I don't think it's unreasonable for the supplier to cover costs for something that you have to buy without seeing or trying.
> Everyone is slightly different size wise, and you're right, there are some really fussy people.



I think most will be happy to do that, you just have to pay more for it.


----------



## gaz (18 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Canyon have an online size calculator which takes into account height, inseam, trunk length, reach and shoulder width. Its going to be pretty close, and MTB design means that you can adjust fit with stem height, bar rise, stem length and so on. Sizing isn't as critical on a MTB in any case, and many riders tend to fall I to the trap of thinking a MTB has yo be as big as their road frame. Far better to go a size smaller and run a bit of seatpost than ago too large and end up with a five bar gate and no standover.
> 
> If Canyon and others ran free returns they'd end up payong twice for every finnicky pillock who can't make their minds up. If you want bespoke fitting, go to a MTB specific bike shop and pay the premium.


When I ordered my Canyon and used the online sizing tool, it told me to get a 54cm frame. Considering i'm 6ft and my last 5 bikes have been a 58cm frame with no issue, why would I go with a 54cm frame?


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2014)

P


gaz said:


> When I ordered my Canyon and used the online sizing tool, it told me to get a 54cm frame. Considering i'm 6ft and my last 5 bikes have been a 58cm frame with no issue, why would I go with a 54cm frame?


who knows. Perhaps you have the limbs of an orangutan.
I'm just under 6' and a 58 road frame was too big for me.

Like I and many others have said, if you don't trust mail order, go to a shop.


----------



## medavidcook (18 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> When I ordered my Canyon and used the online sizing tool, it told me to get a 54cm frame. Considering i'm 6ft and my last 5 bikes have been a 58cm frame with no issue, why would I go with a 54cm frame?



what was the correct size for you, was the 54 the right size


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> what was the correct size for you, was the 54 the right size


58cm with wider bars and a shorter stem.


----------



## Motozulu (30 Mar 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I can't add a lot to the wise words from @Cubist, other than to say my 17" Rose is bordering on being too big despite me taking a 19" in other makes.
> 
> Perhaps both Rose and Canyon do 'come up big' for their stated size.



I'm test riding one of these on Wednesday at Ashton Court, with Fin, the Rose UK rep, so I'll know if the sizing is right or not. Like the OP I am looking at Canyon and Radon as well as Rose, I like the Radons and Canyons a lot but I suspect if the ride goes well I'll be buying the Chief 3. the configurator they have on the site is awesome, almost like building your own bike.


----------



## Motozulu (30 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> what was the correct size for you, was the 54 the right size




Did you order the Canyon? if not did you see the Ibis Mojo that Cubist linked to me? about the same money as the Canyon you are looking at but bloody gorgeous.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321362102452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## medavidcook (2 Apr 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Did you order the Canyon? if not did you see the Ibis Mojo that Cubist linked to me? about the same money as the Canyon you are looking at but bloody gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321362102452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT




Due to me have a bit more money I am considering ordering https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3184 or this https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3259
this bike next week


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Apr 2014)

Loving the look of the second one!


----------



## Motozulu (4 Apr 2014)

Both lovely bikes but I wanted to get away from Fox and have ordered a Granite Chief from Rose bikes with Pikes and a Monarch RT3. I know the looks of the Chief aren't to everyone's taste but I test rode one on Wednesday with Fin, the UK rep, at Ashton Court and tbh the bike absolutely blew me away. What a machine to ride that is. Having said that, you won't go wrong with a Canyon, though I'd still say ride one first.


----------



## Jody (4 Apr 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Both lovely bikes but I wanted to get away from Fox.



What problems have you had with FOX?


----------



## Motozulu (4 Apr 2014)

No real problems - my Cube has Fox 32 floats on and a year on they are still ok. Thing is though the test bike I rode had Fox Kashima 150mm jobbies on and the front fork dive was horrendous - add to that the fact that Fox are so overpriced and need servicing more - I thought it was time to give RS a chance.


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> I was generalising about online shopping. But I don't think it's unreasonable for the supplier to cover costs for something that you have to buy without seeing or trying.
> Everyone is slightly different size wise, and you're right, there are some really fussy people.


 
You're right. The on-line shops should not only pay for the courier, but arrange one to come round your house at a time convenient to you, package the bike, pay your for the time you wasted having to unpack and try the bike for size as well as making you a full english breakfast.

*FFS it is mail order - if you are not sure, then don't buy and go to you local LBS !*


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Apr 2014)

Motozulu said:


> . Thing is though the test bike I rode had Fox Kashima 150mm jobbies on and the front fork dive was horrendous -.


 
Isn't that becasue the air pressure was too low? You expect more dive from long travel forks coz that is what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Apr 2014)

02GF74 said:


> You're right. The on-line shops should not only pay for the courier, but arrange one to come round your house at a time convenient to you, package the bike, pay your for the time you wasted having to unpack and try the bike for size as well as making you a full english breakfast.
> 
> *FFS it is mail order - if you are not sure, then don't buy and go to you local LBS !*


LOL. What a f#####g stupid comment.


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> LOL. What a f#####g stupid comment.


 
If you had half a brain, you would have realised it was a post to a different message. Instead of ignoring it you posted a derrogatory comment making yourslef look like an idiot. LOL


----------



## Motozulu (6 Apr 2014)

02GF74 said:


> Isn't that becasue the air pressure was too low? You expect more dive from long travel forks coz that is what they are supposed to do.



Yes, fair point but the bike was set up for Fin, who was about my weight and he races it for Rose bikes so I think the pressure's were pretty spot on. I had heard that the 2013 Fox's were prone to dive in that format - maybe that coloured my perception a bit? don't know but going off small drop offs it was very noticeable to me. I've ridden a mates long travel bike and it was nowhere near that bad. 
The bike I've ordered has the 2 position 150mm pikes so it will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Roadrider48 (6 Apr 2014)

02GF74 said:


> If you had half a brain, you would have realised it was a post to a different message. Instead of ignoring it you posted a derrogatory comment making yourslef look like an idiot. LOL


LOL. What ANOTHER f#####g stupid comment!


----------



## Motozulu (6 Apr 2014)

Steady on boys....we're on the same side here.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Apr 2014)

That rose has got pretty slack angles on the front end imho


----------



## Motozulu (18 Apr 2014)

It has - but I test rode one at Ashton Court with Fin the UK rep and it was a great ride - bike felt perfect for me.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Apr 2014)

Motozulu said:


> It has - but I test rode one at Ashton Court with Fin the UK rep and it was a great ride - bike felt perfect for me.



I like Rose as a brand, very under rated.. I would prefer their products over Caynon.
You will have a great experience with that bike.... let us know how you get on though, everyone would be interested.


----------



## Motozulu (18 Apr 2014)

Yeah will do - 4 weeks and counting!


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2014)

Motozulu said:


> Yeah will do - 4 weeks and counting!



Rose gave me a similar lead time, but the bike turned up in two weeks.

Good communication from Rose throughout.

It arrived all but fully built and ready to ride - even the tyres were inflated to the correct pressure.

The bike has been faultless in the year or so I've had it.

So from my limited one bike experience, I rate Rose very highly.


----------



## Motozulu (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the info - hope I am as lucky as you - I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Motozulu (17 May 2014)

Well the Rose arrived yesterday - From Bucholt in Germany via Dusseldorf, Brussels, London and Brum in two days - well done Rose and DHL.

New bike days are always good - especially when you are off work and the sun is out! I basically chose the spec of this bike myself due to the brilliant Rose configurator - I took it out for a quick spin and am blown away a little, tbh! What a ride this bike is.





Ready to go!








On the route to the Chase - 2.5 miles along the heritage trail and I'm there...Horns Pool waterfall - like Wales - innit? 












Jobs to do..anyone else think I need to trim the bars a bit?



they are 785mm and I love the feel of em, but the practise ramp at the start of the Dog is not the tightest squeeze on the trail - there are much tighter squeezes than this - I got through with a scrape and a prayer! Might go 750 and try that.




Back home with a bit of muck on it



I am a bit blown away with this bike - whilst acknowledging I have little to compare it against, tbf - but the way it cornered and gripped the ground was confidence inspiring to say the least but at the same time it flew along the flats - I'm liking the 2x10 gearing. The Pikes are awesome forks and I love the dual position thing. Still to get used to having a dropper and the front rotor at 203mm is much more powerful that I am used to but still.....
I feel some PR's coming on



12.9Kg claimed without pedals for a full suss is pretty decent I think and it was much, much faster than I expected - 27.5 maybe?

Once the bars are cut down (shame) and the gears and brake levers switched it'll be about there - I will try flat pedals at some point when funds allow but right now...just let me out there!


----------



## Motozulu (24 May 2014)

To the OP - did you ever get a Canyon? what are your thoughts on it?

Hate it when people don't follow up on something like this


----------

